# Moved Posts about BetterBee.



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Combined with a different consumer report thread about betterbee. Why? I've gone beyond asking why. Nearly everything gets edited now a days.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Michael Palmer said:


> I see consumer reports about BetterBee have been moved. Why and to where?


If there is an already existing thread on a specific supplier or business, I merge the threads, as there is no reason to have three or four ongoing threads on the same business. I normally leave an expiring redirect. If you are having problems finding a newer thread on a business, look for the already-existing one which was started prior. Hope this clears up the confusion.


----------

